
The Creative World’s Bullshit Industrial Complex - 3stripe
http://99u.com/articles/53863/the-creative-worlds-bullshit-industrial-complex
======
CM30
This is really, really common the world of internet marketing. If you need a
great example, well, there's a reason 'expert roundups' are one of the in
things at the moment. Why bother actually trying to gain any expertise when
you can approach people more popular/famous than you and aggregate the results
in a mostly empty fluff article?

And by the time it reaches the internet forums (the Digitalpoint/Warrior Forum
kind), it usually ends up coming down to something akin to 'Step 1, find fame.
Step 2, write eBook. Step 3, sell to suckers on internet forums'.

------
sly010
Much of this is also true for productivity/business (aka entrepreneur porn).

There are whole networks of business/startup podcasts where hosts interview
knowledgable entrepreneurs to share tips & tricks. More often than not the
entrepreneurs themselves are hosts of other podcasts and their company/product
is their podcast.

It's the same reason celebrities follow each other on social media.

------
pjlegato
Use of the word "learnings" is itself a strong indicator of the bullshit
complex at work.

------
gloriousduke
A related issue is the coworker who knows you are working with technology X
and provides links to tools to make your technology X toolchain better,
particularly in a public forum like stand-ups. Such recommendations are fine
when the intent is genuine, but often I feel it's just a case of trying to
earn brownie points with management. /rant

------
random_rr
I really like this post. Thank you for writing it.

